# Official Results Graphing webapp!



## masterofthebass (Jul 22, 2013)

I know someone had made a site that accomplished a similar function before, but I've been meaning to do this as an exercise in programming and liked the results enough to share it:

http://venim.info/wcagraph

There's a lot of cosmetic work still to be done but the functionality is pretty much there. You can input any number of WCA IDs into the text box and it will show you a time-scaled graph of the results in the WCA database. Examples:

Erik, Feliks, and me 5x5 average:
http://venim.info/wcagraph/?eventId...he01,2009ZEMD01&resultType=avg&graphType=line

Top5 Megaminx Single Ranks:
http://venim.info/wcagraph/?eventId...eey01&resultType=single&graphType=scatterplot

There's a slider at the bottom of the page to shorten the x axis range, although there's some anomalies that come up based on data ranges and you can edit the visible IDs by clicking on the legend. 

At the moment multiblind does not show up correctly and I'm not sure what the best way to show multiple results from a single competition is, but I felt like putting it out there and seeing what else people would like to have.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 22, 2013)

Very cool, Dan, awesome idea  I'll be using this very often now. Thanks


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not working on my computer. It's just showing a blank window with the buttons and text box on it; no graph.

Windows XP SP2
1 GB RAM
Internet Explorer 8


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 22, 2013)

There's no way it will work in IE8. It relies heavily on HTML5. I'm surprised any website works for you nowadays.


----------



## Username (Jul 22, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> It's not working on my computer. It's just showing a blank window with the buttons and text box on it; no graph.
> 
> Windows XP SP2
> 1 GB RAM
> Internet Explorer 8



What WCA ID? What event and single/average have you chosen? Scatterplot or line?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 22, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> It's not working on my computer. It's just showing a blank window with the buttons and text box on it; no graph.
> 
> Windows XP SP2
> 1 GB RAM
> Internet Explorer 8



Well there are so many problems with just still using XP to list, but IE8 won't work with any site written in the last couple of years just because of HTML5. If you're on XP, you really shouldn't be using IE, and this is coming from someone who only uses IE.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 22, 2013)

masterofthebass said:


> I'm surprised any website works for you nowadays.





MaeLSTRoM said:


> IE8 won't work with any site written in the last couple of years just because of HTML5.



Sorry, but I gotta call this out.


----------

